# A friend sent me this picture. Interested in everyone's opinion.



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

A friend sent me this picture. Interested in everyone's opinion of the catch.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nothing to brag about, thats fer'shur... Pretty lackluster day.
I see a little eating & a couple of shark baits.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang! I wouldn't want to be in that picture.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like they got the bait, and are now ready to go fishing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Or maybe it is photo shopped


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I do know it is not PS'ed. It was a family trip. I just seen the hardtail...then the baby shark and was a bit disgusted. Wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Is that Gag(?) in the center top, even legal? 


It honestly looks like the Charter was having zero luck finding fish, so they just went and caught trash fish to appease the customers.


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

That's happened to me before. Ugh. That's why I pier fish now. I was ready to kill the guy when he said it was time to go in. No witnesses out at sea


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Cute


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Salt4Lifer said:


> I do know it is not PS'ed. It was a family trip. I just seen the hardtail...then the baby shark and was a bit disgusted. Wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.


Yeah that's pretty foul. All those little fish. I'd have had FWC out there in a flash. Call me a hippie but that's just WRONG...


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is this real? Come on - its a joke right? Let us off the hook.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I thought it was PS at first, but someone would of had to of spent a lot of time working with the people behind the fish. All their legs seem proportioned correctly. Plus the king or spanish on the far left seems to be of normal size.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Must have been an inshore trip?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Salt4Lifer said:


> I do know it is not PS'ed. It was a family trip. I just seen the hardtail...then the baby shark and was a bit disgusted. Wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.


Are any of these guys the "fishing" type? They surely don't look like fisherman, no offense intended. Maybe its the cynic in me, but if they aren't really the fishing type, he may have put them on junk fish for an easy buck..


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Well at least they got his phone number!


----------



## Snoozer (Apr 14, 2014)

Bought at petsmart?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.captmikecharters.com/


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> http://www.captmikecharters.com/


Apparently - this guy really, really, really likes jacks. :whistling:


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

depends on the length of trip if it was 4 hours and the guys wanted to bottom fish thats about what u get if it was 8 or 10 they should have had big mingos remember they cant keep snapper grouper jacks or triggers and some people dont want kings


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Also depends on where they fished and how skilled the captain and crew were. Once I was on a 42 ft boat in hateful weather and we had trouble finding fish. The captain worked himself and crew hard and he did put us on a few larger fish but some got tossed back. He apologized but I don't see that he could have done any better. I was on trips both before and after and did not have this problem so I blamed it on the weather.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I need bait for this weekend. Anyone know where they were fishing


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok guys its like this... This captain obviously has federal permits so therefore he cannot keep red snapper in state waters. Federal season is over. He probably had a four hour trip with guys that wanted to bottom fish. My question is this... What other bottom fish besides white snapper, mingos, and scamp can you keep in state waters if you have federal charter permits? Not too dang many. He probably kept what he was allowed to keep. I agree, keeping the shark is a little ridiculous. That's a scamp in the middle not a gag


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

and you dont know what they caught could have been 20 lb grouper and snapper all day and this is what they can keep thats why the some charter boats want different regs than recs they cant keep fish in state waters if feds are closed its hard to book trips off that catch throw in a limit of snapper and a few grouper and its a great day


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I mean the guy could have released 25 big snappers, groupers, triggers, and AJs. He can't keep anything but what he brought in so I don't see the point in this post.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Brant Peacher said:


> I mean the guy could have released 25 big snappers, groupers, triggers, and AJs. He can't keep anything but what he brought in so I don't see the point in this post.


Do you see the bait fish on the nails? I think that is what got this started.

Your points are very valid but do you see the BAIT FISH on the nails?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

osborne311 said:


> Do you see the bait fish on the nails? I think that is what got this started.
> 
> Your points are very valid but do you see the BAIT FISH on the nails?


He has white snapper, mingos, and a scamp. Obviously the hardtail and shark are ridiculous but there isn't a nearshore guide in this area that hasn't gone out on a 4 hr trip and caught white snapper and mingos the whole time. Sometimes that's what you have to do. We clean white snapper all the time


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Although if any of those fish are illegal it's wrong!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have no problem with any of it. Hardtails are fun to catch. Just not sure why anyone running a charter would put them on the nail for a photo, when edibles are on the concrete.

I was just explaining why we are all scratching our head - not trying to bust on anyone. Just confused on that one.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

It's the future of deep sea fishing y'all  all the good fish are closed to overfishing  just make sure y'all bring plenty of beer so your smile is real big for ur photo opp for catch & release pics....


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Before you pass judgement put yourself in the Charter Captains shoes. Fishing with Amberjack, Red Snapper, Triggerfish, and Gag Grouper closers. Lots of trips we actually just catch what the customers need for the week to eat. In that pic there really is a crap load of fish for someone on vacation, living in a hotel or condo.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

They took this pic to be funny and thumb their nose at NOAA. Everyone relax.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Took the words right out of my mouth. :thumbsup:



Brant Peacher said:


> Ok guys its like this... This captain obviously has federal permits so therefore he cannot keep red snapper in state waters. Federal season is over. He probably had a four hour trip with guys that wanted to bottom fish. My question is this... What other bottom fish besides white snapper, mingos, and scamp can you keep in state waters if you have federal charter permits? Not too dang many. He probably kept what he was allowed to keep. I agree, keeping the shark is a little ridiculous. That's a scamp in the middle not a gag


----------



## FunkyHomosapien (Jun 10, 2014)

Downtime2 said:


> http://www.captmikecharters.com/


Oh I'm gonna get his ass for sure. FWC page here I come...


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

I can't wait for my next charter to catch hard tails and sharks.... Now that good eats guys... Life is good..... We are all living in paradise y'all


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

In all fairness, that hardtail would put up a better fight than any 15lb snapper out there...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

So, did the folks that paid for the charter have a good time? After all, thats what really matters. 

Some of yall are testy on a Sunday afternoon!:yes:


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

What's the fish between the 6" mingo and the 9" Scamp on the top row? (Not the shark, the one 4th on the left)


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

The way the regulations are going, this might become a common site for all of us.. just saying:thumbdown:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> What's the fish between the 6" mingo and the 9" Scamp on the top row? (Not the shark, the one 4th on the left)


"amberine" or lesser AJ maybe?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*charter*

willing to bet big $$$$ most of the ones gripping on here are the same folks who try to book a 4 hour charter "deep sea fishing" and get upset when you don't come home with 150 lbs of fillets. Hate to break it to all of you but fishing for substances is OVER people like to fish for FUN and enough for a dinner afterwards that's it. plan and simple its all about the experience once every 10th phone call someone who actually wants to pay the 8-12 hour rate and go catch something specific calls the phone but 9 out of 10 times its just people on vacation who want to have A GOOD TIME. last trip out my clients gave me there limits of snapper minus the cook and catch dinner we shared because they didn't want the ARS to go to waste and had no intention of ever eating a frozen fish!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Half the population has a below average intelligence. It explains a lot.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

people dont get it charter fishing is not anything like fishing for fun. some days u catch 10 spanish and it makes their day. then others u catch 28 snappers run out of bait come inshore and catch a 40 lb cobia in the last hour (this was back when it was 4 per person) on a 4 hour and a guy complained we didnt have bait to catch 32. then there was the trip we caught a sail and 5 kings on a 4 hour on a july afternoon trip we out fished all the boats but one guy lost 3 fish and so he complained he didnt catch a fish. dont laugh at a charter catch unless u have been as a charter fisherman


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> "amberine" or lesser AJ maybe?


I think you're right. Possibly even a banded rudderfish. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


weedline said:


> people dont get it charter fishing is not anything like fishing for fun. some days u catch 10 spanish and it makes their day. then others u catch 28 snappers run out of bait come inshore and catch a 40 lb cobia in the last hour (this was back when it was 4 per person) on a 4 hour and a guy complained we didnt have bait to catch 32. then there was the trip we caught a sail and 5 kings on a 4 hour on a july afternoon trip we out fished all the boats but one guy lost 3 fish and so he complained he didnt catch a fish. dont laugh at a charter catch unless u have been as a charter fisherman


 
Thats the difference between clients that are meat hunters or true fisherman.
With some clients you can go out and only catch a few fish and its the most they ever caught.
And then with some clients you could catch 200 and it would'nt be enough to please them !
But thats the nature of the business. I still get paid in the end !!!!!:yes:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a Scamp not a Gag in center top.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:yes: Pewee League  WOW I bet that took some kind of strenght to get them bad boys on deck :clapping::lol::boxing::table: They are sitting around the table talking about a great catch they had. NOT


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> Oh I'm gonna get his ass for sure. FWC page here I come...


I really hope you aren't serious. If all these fish are of legal size, then FWC won't do shit. Don't try to be a jackass. If the customers were happy and had a fun trip, then nothing is wrong with this trip. People go on charters to have a good time... I really hope you don't act like this on the pier. If you do, you will not have a good time with all the pier rats and might as well leave.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Think of it like this, some clients don't care what they fish for, and enjoy catching small fish on light tackle. I am running trips twice a day, 7 days a week, and have people that are not interested in catching Snapper, they just want to catch fun fish. Kings are at the top of the list, along with Bonita and hardtails. Unless you know what the deal was with the trip, Its hard to judge. I have had trips where people enjoyed catching bait on Sabiki rigs, and wanted to just do that for a 4 hour trip, no joke. Some days the bite is lousy and we do have to figure out something to save the day. Unless you run charters, you have no idea how much work is really invested in trying to have a great trip every time. I do think the shark is not cool however.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

captain mickey o'reilly said:


> think of it like this, some clients don't care what they fish for, and enjoy catching small fish on light tackle. I am running trips twice a day, 7 days a week, and have people that are not interested in catching snapper, they just want to catch fun fish. Kings are at the top of the list, along with bonita and hardtails. Unless you know what the deal was with the trip, its hard to judge. I have had trips where people enjoyed catching bait on sabiki rigs, and wanted to just do that for a 4 hour trip, no joke. Some days the bite is lousy and we do have to figure out something to save the day. Unless you run charters, you have no idea how much work is really invested in trying to have a great trip every time. I do think the shark is not cool however.


 i love catching bait!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant Peacher said:


> Ok guys its like this... This captain obviously has federal permits so therefore he cannot keep red snapper in state waters. Federal season is over. He probably had a four hour trip with guys that wanted to bottom fish. My question is this... What other bottom fish besides white snapper, mingos, and scamp can you keep in state waters if you have federal charter permits? Not too dang many. He probably kept what he was allowed to keep. I agree, keeping the shark is a little ridiculous. That's a scamp in the middle not a gag


What he said. Federal government fault, not the fishermen. :thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Why is everyone hating on the shark? Tourists and kids get all excited about sharks, more so than snapper etc.


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Somebody is out to get Capt Mike!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Why is everyone hating on the shark? Tourists and kids get all excited about sharks, more so than snapper etc.


I thought it was illegal to keep any shark under 53 inches. I enjoy catching those that size, but don't keep them because it isn't legal.

However, I would expect a captain to know the rules better than I do, so I assume he wasn't breaking the law. Would be curious to know what I'm missing.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

some species are excluded and who cares i would rather see a little shark killed than a 300lb breeder with that said i never kill sharks other than makos and havent had the chance to do that in years


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

guys, relax,
this is just a simple mistake. the guy taking the picture had his camera lens on backwards. you know, like when you look through the big end of your binoculars? everything looks smaller?

jack


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*backward lens*

if thats true...those guys could use Jenny Craig


doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

My lord, this post sounds like a hen party, what with all the peckin'. I'm starting to worry about you guys - we have a reputation to uphold. Next complaint will be that their shoes don't go with their outfits.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

gulfbreezetom said:


> My lord, this post sounds like a hen party, what with all the peckin'. I'm starting to worry about you guys - we have a reputation to uphold. Next complaint will be that their shoes don't go with their outfits.


they were tragic....lol:whistling::whistling:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

FunkyHomosapien said:


> Yeah that's pretty foul. All those little fish. I'd have had FWC out there in a flash. Call me a hippie but that's just WRONG...


You are a Hippie! Glad I could help.


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it's all a joke on someone. If ya'll are so worried about it, call the number and get some satisfaction. Dang


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody will call because there is nothing actually wrong with the pic. Just peoples opinions about it. Also it looks like a few people need to read up on regs before they try to turn someone in for legal catches. I'd hate for someone to call FWC because they saw a guy keep a 3ft blacktip or sharpnose.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like more than we got yesterday and there were 9 of us. Not impressed.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Believe me Capt Mike knows the regs and how to catch fish. This pic was staged and on purpose. He knows how to put meat on the deck. I have been on several of his trips and he can. This is showing the Feds how ridiculous these regs are now.


----------

